# mail + apache



## fuzzel (27. Februar 2002)

hi,

ich bin nicht wirklich aus den anderen beiträgen schlau geworden. also versuchs hier mein hilferuf.
ich benutze wamp. habe mir ein board eingerichtet (läuft auf php), funzt auch super bis auf ein kleines problem. will man sich anmelden, bekommt(sollte) man eine authorisierungsmail bekommen, was nicht der fall ist. alles was mit mailverkehr vom board aus zu tun hat, funzt net. ich weiß überhaupt nicht wie ich das realisieren soll. was genau muß ich denn wo reinschreiben? brauch ich extra wieder ein mail-server oder ähnliche software? wenn ja wie sollte man sowas konfigurieren um dem board den mailverkehr zu ermöglichen.

nehme auch allerlei weiterführende links zu diesem thema entgegen.

hoffe hier kommt auch ein kleiner hoffnungsschimmer

thx


----------



## Neuk (27. Februar 2002)

Du musst einen Mailserver unter Windows installieren, welchen ist so ziemlich egal, hauptsache SMTP.
Diesen Mailserver gibts du in der php.ini an ... entweder den netzwerknamen oder den pfad (weiss jetzt net genau, geht hoffentlich aus dem beispiel aus der php.ini heraus)

Falls du dich fragst welchen Mailserver (nur Beispiele):
Hamster
oda
NTsendmail

Das hab ich jetzt nur aus alten Threads zusammengeschrieben ...


----------

